# Best book about Flying Tigers



## Hardrada55 (Jun 3, 2021)

Someone please recommend for me a good book on the Flying Tigers. Thanks


----------



## special ed (Jun 3, 2021)

I have read several but I like "The Maverick War: Chennault and the Flying Tigers" by Duane P. Schultz. It gives a background of Chennault before the AVG as well as AVG action. He also wrote a book about Wake Island.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 4, 2021)

Dan Ford's book "Flying Tigers" is the best overall history of the AVG. There are several excellent first-hand accounts by AVG members including those by Erik Schilling and Charlie Bond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 4, 2021)

Lady and the Tigers by Olga Greenlaw is also good reading.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ol 45 (Jun 7, 2021)

Little known but excellent reading is "Damned to Glory" by Robert L. Scott and his
more well known "God is my Co-Pilot".
Also the obscure but interesting "Chennault of China" and I can't remember the author's name
but it was written in the late '40's and it was not by Scott.


----------



## Edward (Jun 8, 2021)

Dan Ford's history of the AVG is far & away the best. Nothing else compares. Ford researched every source and covers the Japanese side. Almost all claims vs. losses are reconciled.

Two memoirs by AVG pilots, Charlie Bond's _A Flying Tiger's Diary _and R.T. Smith's _Tale of a Tiger_, are both excellent.

Dan Ford also has an extensive website devoted to the AVG, "Annals of the Flying Tigers".

Flying Tigers: Claire Chennault and the American Volunteer Group in Burma and China, 1941-1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

